# Janome Questions - Angie or Anyone Else?



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

I was wondering about the Janome MC9500 sewing/embroidery machine. I can get one brand new for $999. My sewing machine is about 20 years old and only does a few decorative stitches, so a new one would be great. Plus, I've been wanting an embroidery machine, but can't justify the cost for two dedicated machines, especially when I'm not sure I'll like it or use it enough to spend thousands of dollars. This machine does regular sewing and embroidery, plus has some quilting and heirloom stitches too. So is this a good deal? Any personal experience anyone? I'm open to all comments and suggestions.

Secondly, I can get a Janome Harmony 9102D serger for $279, also brand new. What about this? I've been wanting a serger for years, and the price seems pretty reasonable to me. I've talked for several years about doing some sewing for profit, and my son and daughter-in-law have encouraged me. In that case, a serger is pretty much mandatory. This is also another reason why I'm considering the machine above. I just don't know if this is a good one or a good price, or if I should consider something else. 

Angie, I know you love Janomes, so that's why I mentioned you, but I'm open to opinions or suggestions from anyone. I need all the help I can get, lol. Thanks!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I see your questions.

Let me look at a couple of prices to see if the $999 is good. My first impression is that it is. The serger price seems to be about right for a decent serger (not a Baby Lock air thread ).

I know the 9500 is a really good machine.

I'll be back in a little bit.

Angie


----------



## packyderms_wife (Dec 20, 2008)

Hi Callie

I would go to a reputable Janome dealer and test drive the machines first. I have three Janomes - the 6500, 5124, and the Gold Gem. My best friend has the serger you are looking at getting and she absolultely loves it, someday I will have one as well. ;-) 

Embroidery machines are not for everyone, many need computer software to go with the machine which can be expensive. My 6500 has a couple of hundred stitches on it, including a heirloom quilt stitch and a blanket stitch that often looks hand stitched, and my 5124 also has many stitches on it. 

If you are wanting just a few stitches I'd go with one of the standard machines, if you wish to branch into making your own stitches then you will want to get an embroidery machine. You would also want an computerized embroidery machine if you plan to do logos for tee shirts, bags, and ball caps.

Again nothing beats going to the store and trying out a machine. Janomes are work horses for sure, I have put many hours on mine free hand quilting and doing free hand stitching/embroidery.

HTH

Kimberly


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Okay - I just checked the price on a site that I can judge pricing from.

They have it marked down to $1399... so I'd say $999 is a really decent price.
http://www.allbrands.com/products/abp08905-1142.html

Other places scanning the net, confirms that $1500 is about the going rate for this machine.

I think you'll be getting a good deal, and this is a NEW MACHINE? Not a refurbished? I saw some refurbished ones about $1399, so still $999 would be good.

If you current machine is 20 years old, and you go to this machine - oh MAN, you'll be in sewing Heaven.

Angie


----------



## gobug (Dec 10, 2003)

Callie, I worked for an American manufacturer of embrodiery machines for several years. They were a bit better than what you are looking at. My suggestion is to wait. Also determine whether the machine requires (and includes if needed) a computer and software for the controls. How many needles, or colors of thread does the product allow for simultaneous use? During this job I managed inventory and had to work with manufacturing to assemble the product, and ship it to the customer. I recognize Janome. I just don't know specific product attributes. I think, if the product is brand new with a full waranty, and all the attachements that the price is low, but the specifics on what you are buying and what else you must acquire to make it work for you raise a flag of caution.

Good luck. Gary


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Gary - the machine is a single needle at a time embroidery/sewing machine. It's not one of those with the 4 or more needles - the more commerical/home blend. Janome has 4 needle version and Brother a 6 or 8 needle.

I have the stand alone Janome machine, and I just download patterns onto a scan disk and the machine has a PCMCIA slot to receive it. The MC9500 may use the PCMCIA slot or a USB connection.

Angie


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

Thanks Angie! I don't want to give up my source, lol, they only have a few left at that price, but yes it's brand new, not refurbished, that's the first thing I checked on. I had found several at $1399 and thought that was the best price until I found this place. One thing I was wondering...will this machine make lace like CJ does with her machine, or is that too advanced for this one? I loved that lace! 

Packyderm (Kimberly) first of all, welcome to the boards!  I did go by the local sewing machine store this evening and tried several different brands and models. We only have one decent store that I know of. I saw some true dream machines, but didn't dare try them because I was afraid I'd like those in my range less afterwards, lol. Thanks for another supporting vote for Janomes, too. The computer part wouldn't be a problem, I have three, including a brand new laptop I just bought at Black Friday. 

Gary, I see your point, but as I stated I'm just getting into this aspect, and I really don't think I need a commercial machine at this point. I figure if it really starts to take off, I can look at a stand-alone embroidery machine down the road and then just use the MC9500 for regular stitching and quilting.  I'm having a hard time justifying a thousand dollars to myself at this point, lol. My old machine was $800, but I bought it when they had a 50% off sale. I just looked at the original ticket, and I purchased it in 1986, yikes!

Right now, I still feel that for the money this is probably my best choice. Angie brags on them all the time, and I've been paying attention, lol. By the way, the store price for the MC9500 was $1900! I think I'll wait to get more input through tomorrow, but unless someone comes up with a good reason not to buy it or a good alternative I think I'm going to jump on it before they're gone. Anyone or anything else?


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Callie 

http://www.emblibrary.com/EL/product.aspx?CatalogNavigationBreadCrumbs=Emblibrary;Lace&ShowTop=true

this is the lace selection I can download to use on my 300E, which is about the same as the embroidery part of the MC9500/MC9700, etc. .JEF ending.
I use that Embroidery Library site a lot. 

So - I don't know if it's the same as CJ's, but it should be close enough to keep you busy for awhile.

Maybe CJ will come along and comment on her lace. I've not done lace yet, but I do have the water soliuble stuff to make it on, then to soak the backing stuff off of it. 

I don't know about progressing through large hoops to make long lace. But I think that's for any machine.

Angie


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

Thanks Angie! There's some cute stuff in there. I figure it probably won't do stuff as intricate as CJ's machine, but I think I'll be happy with it for a while. Like you said, I've been sewing on a dinosaur! I'll be lucky if I can tear myself away long enough to do my regular work, lol.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Callie, any embroidery machine will do the lace for you. When I posted the lace pictorial (sorry it's gone now) the sample lace was from Zundt. They are the absolute best lace maker in the business.

That doesn't mean others aren't good, I've done some FSL from other vendors that is very pretty, but if you want to make lace that rivals the super pricey stuff you can buy, Zundt is the place to go.


----------



## menollyrj (Mar 15, 2006)

My machine is a "plain Jane" Janome Magnolia 7330, and I LOVE it. It has about 30 stitches, and I don't think I've begun to tap into its capacity. I don't think you'll be dissatisfied...

-Joy


----------



## notenoughtime (Aug 13, 2007)

I do not know much about Janome except it was one that I did look at when I bought my machine. I just wanted to let you know that my machine was almost 20 yrs old and I just got a new one (sewing/embroidery) last week and it is wonderful. I can't believe the difference. I was scared to try the embroidery but did just the other night and it is so much fun. It is like going from an old style car with no air, crank windows, AM radio to a Caddie with all the perks. I was driving everyone crazy with this obsession about getting a new machine, finallly took the big step and extremely happy I did. Hope you get the one you want.


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

Oooh, thanks CJ! I think I'm actually drooling, lol. I had saved that link before, but lost it when my computer crashed in August. I'm sure it will be a little bit before I have the confidence to take on something like that, but it's definitely something I want to do.

Joy, thanks for another vote for Janomes! I've been looking on the web and really haven't seen much bad about them at all.

Notenoughtime, I can relate! I've been wanting a new machine for a long time, but since I sewed mostly for myself I just couldn't justify it since there's nothing really wrong with my old machine. I'm sure I'll be like a kid in a candy store, lol. 

Well :gulp: I'm gonna do it! I'm going to buy the MC9500 AND the serger tomorrow or the next day. Merry Christmas to ME! lol Thanks for your help, everyone!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

callie - it's good to treat yourself to good updated equipment. May you enjoy your Janome's as much as I have enjoyed mine.

We will be looking for reports and photos of projects as you get experience.!

Merry Christmas

Angie


----------



## Bricore (Sep 8, 2007)

Darn it, my post didn't show up..

I have a Janome 9500. I like it but if you can get the 9700 near that price range do. You get a colored screen. Might not sound like a big deal but it helps out a TON when you are embroidering a design and it calls for some off the wall color you have never heard of (there are TONS of colors names that don't give you a clue to what color they are really calling for. If, you have a colored screen you can just go with something close to it.)

I have a couple post on my blog of my 9500. Don't laugh tho, I am no pro and I just keep a blog for friends and family mostly.

http://bricoreandfamily.blogspot.com/2007_05_17_archive.html

I have Digitize N' Stitch for my digitizing program..I am NOT crazy about it..
I like Embird better.

I also have the magic box. I like that!

Best of luck to you and I hope my post shows up this time,

Dora Renee' Wilkerson


----------



## Bricore (Sep 8, 2007)

Here is another link that shows a couple things I did with that machine and DNS (you just have to look around on this page and you'll see a couple on there.)
http://bricoreandfamily.blogspot.com/search?q=digitize
Keep in mind I am pretty much a Newbie with it comes to digitizing for my machine.

Dora Renee' Wilkerson

p.s.
If, you look at my Star Wars thing you'll notice pretty fast that I did my colors backwards...lol..


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

Well gee thanks, Dora, now I have to do some more research and debating with myself! Just kidding!  The best price I found on a 9700 was $1500, that's a 50% increase over what I was planning, and I had a hard enough time convincing myself to go for that one, lol. 

Do you really think it makes that big a difference? From what I can see, the only differences, other than the color screen, is that the 9700 has seven more stitches and 5 more built-in embroidery patterns. Is that really worth $500? I saved a link to your blog to check out more later, thanks! I love the "I Got Milk"! 

Angie, what do you think? I've come to think of you as the Janome expert, lol, hope you don't mind. Thanks for supporting my decision, my heart still flutters at the thought of spending this much on a machine, especially with the way the economy is going, but I just feel like it's the right thing and the right time. 

I have to call it a night, but will check back tomorrow before I do anything. Thanks again!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Callie - 
while having a color screen and the extra stitches is nice, I'm with you - probably not worth the extra $500. My E300 does not have the color screen and what I do is print out the design I want to embroidery (using those embroidery library designs) and it will say Light Blue, or Dark Green, or whatever - and I just use what I have that is close, or that I want to use.

also, on the embroidery library site there is a section to translate one brand of color number thread to another brand. I've not had a problem with this feature. I don't think you will either.

I know last Christmas I did several different Unicorns for TC to use in a Christmas present and we changed some colors (I put more gold thread in the Horns), and such things. 

While having the xtra of the 9700, I think you'll be happy with a 9500 and $500. (You can use part of that $500 for backing, threads, bobbins or bobbins threads.)

Angie


----------



## Bricore (Sep 8, 2007)

calliemoonbeam said:


> Well gee thanks, Dora, now I have to do some more research and debating with myself! Just kidding!  The best price I found on a 9700 was $1500, that's a 50% increase over what I was planning, and I had a hard enough time convincing myself to go for that one, lol.
> 
> Do you really think it makes that big a difference? From what I can see, the only differences, other than the color screen, is that the 9700 has seven more stitches and 5 more built-in embroidery patterns. Is that really worth $500? I saved a link to your blog to check out more later, thanks! I love the "I Got Milk"!
> 
> ...



No, I can't say I'd pay an extra $500 for a colored screen..lol..
If, it was more like $50 I would though.

There are some colors that don't come right out and say blue or bluish.. Some of them have very odd ball names but if you know what your design is and watch what step you are doing you'll pretty much know what color to put in anyway.

Like what AngieM2 was saying about embroidery library site translate one brand of color number thread to another brand is a WONDERFUL tool! I love things like that.

If, I recall right the only other thing that was different (besides what we already talked about) was something that cut your threads but that isn't worth much of anything to me (and I could be wrong I was looking at a bunch of different machines.)

I am sure you'll love your machine.

Dora Renee' Wilkerson


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

Well, I blew it, arrrgghh! I waited to check out the 9700 and when I went to get the 9500 today the sale price was off, ended yesterday! Now it's up to $1499! I knew I should have jumped on it at $999, lol. I asked them just two days ago if they knew when the sale was going to end, and they said they didn't have a definite end date. I find it a little hard to believe they didn't know when it was the very next day!. They acted totally shocked that I didn't just go ahead and buy it today for the $1499, but again that's 50% more than I planned to spend. 

I'm just going to sit back and wait a while and hope I can catch a deal like that again. Who knows, after everyone sees what they're left with after Christmas I might get lucky again. If it doesn't go back down again soon I guess I might bite the bullet, but boy is it gonna hurt, lol. Wahh, no more Merry Christmas to me! :nana: Thanks anyway, everyone.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Have you talked to the manager/owner of the store and told them about staff giving indications that the sale would last longer than it did?

Maybe it would help, can't hurt.

Angie


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Here's something for you to try. 

Call this place that I'm going to list here. It's where 4 of my last Janome's came from. He sometimes has sales after the official sale. I got my Platinum Gem 760 for $350 when it was going for $500, as he had more stock from a sale.

Huntsville Sew & Vac
1212 Andrew Jackson Way NE
Huntsville, AL 35801
(256) 536-3757
Toll free: (866) 534-3757
www.like2sew.com

He might remember me, he might not know me by name - but it's worth a phone call. If he has one and you'd like me to look at it, it's close enough I could go during lunch or after work. And I'm off on Friday.

Angie


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

Thanks Angie! I'll try that tomorrow. Yes, I actually did talk to the manager. She acted kind of smug, like she'd caught me, "knowing" I'd buy it at the higher price. She was the one that was so shocked when I said thanks but no thanks. I halfway hoped she might change her mind when she saw I was really walking (like at a car lot), but no such luck. :shrug: 

I'm not sure if I'd do business with them now if they did lower the price again...but then again if it was the only place at that price I probably would! lol No point biting off my own nose to spite my face, as they say.


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

Angie, hope you see this. I've tried responding to your PM twice, and it just freezes up and never goes through. Now I can't even get my PMs to open up at all!

I didn't get to call today, had a family emergency and didn't get back in time. I'll have to try after Christmas, but thanks!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Sorry the system is being goofy. 
Hope the family thing works out okay.

After Christmas is Okay.

Angie


----------

